

Ask HN: how does the automatic browser detection work? (Hacker News was down) - wodow

Text was:<p>Hacker News<p>Yep, it&#x27;s been one of those days... Hang on a bit while we make sure you&#x27;re legit.<p>Checking your browser before accessing ycombinator.com.<p>This process is automatic. Your browser will redirect to your requested content shortly.<p>Please allow up to 5 seconds…
======
jbkkd
[http://www.quirksmode.org/js/detect.html](http://www.quirksmode.org/js/detect.html)

------
ddorian43
I guess the static page is delivered from cloudflare and then after 5 seconds
they request content from hn server?

